# A day to remember.



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I began life as everyone else. But now I'm all grown up or that's what my brothers and sisters say. I'm sitting on a shelf next to my metallic green brother. He's not looking too good. My cambodian brothers are behind me arguing again. Why can't they ever shut up?

"No! Dad liked ME best!"

"No! Dad liked ME best!"

"Stop repeating me!"

"No! You stop!"

I blew a bubble swimming around flaring at them. "Will.You..Two...SHUT UP ALREADY!? We're never seeing Dad or Mom or anyone again! We're lucky we survived the trip!" I yelled at them. We may be three months old and stopped playfully flaring at each other aside from 'special occasions' as my depressed green brother stated. I give him the name Sprite because he's green like the can that was next to the tank the breeder left there.

Everyone is quiet. That's right no one listens to Squirt as our dad always called me. Everyone else were strange words he said he learned from when he was a fry from his dad. He said that it was Tai. I didn't understand but I do now.

A few of us leave mostly the veils below us. No one glances at the crowntails. Sprite looking like he's made out of metal blubs a bubble pathetically. "Hey! Hey Sprite!" I flared at him. He blubbed another bubble and gave a weak flare back. Depressed as usual. "What's got you so sad?"

He didn't reply and just blew another bubble. Ugh! Sometimes he makes me so made! I flared again and rammed the edge of this 'cup' full speed. The sound alerts a human but I play normal little fishy.

Then I see it. Someone reaches over to the twins and puts the older sister in with her little sister. The girls fight briefly before sinking to the bottom used to each other.

We're like that all night long. It's cold here. Some of us...I'm not sure if we'll make it.

Then I hear them. The sounds of running and laughing teenagers. Oh no! Teenagers are the WORST! Our breeder had a teenage son and we lost a couple of brothers that day because he made them fight.

Only these are girls. One doesn't even have any hair on her head! "Hey Em'! Look at them all!"

They laugh and sigh as they have trouble deciding. They even help the twins! Are they breeders?

Then the one without hair picks me up. She comes back to me many times.

She leaves with a veiltail but puts him back later on. She smiles at me and whispers that it's alright now. She picks up my cup and walks carefully. I'm barly jostled at all. We stop and she talks to me as the other two she was with disappear. She says it's too cold for me there.

She has this odd look in her eye. As if it was meant to be. I look into her eyes and know it.

This is my owner.

She picks me up again and I flare briefly as we head to 'the check-out'. She speaks to her mother and friend as she places me on a table then leaps up onto a chair. A couple pass by as she's trying to name me. "Oh look she has a little fighter fish!" My owner smiles and nods.

"Yep!"

"He's beautiful."

My owner nods again. "Thank you. I just got him and I'm having trouble deciding on his name."

My name is Squirt.

The woman says I'll show her what my name should be and they bid each other goodbye. She looks at me again as I watch her. "Hmm...Akira? Maybe..."

Akira....? A few minutes later she picks my cup up again but holds me close to her body covering me with her jacket. I see the sun again as whatever this thing is closes. I'm placed on something and my owner leaves again.

Only to return a few minutes later. Something I know is called music plays from the 'radio' as my owner holds me tight and leans in on sharp turns. 

After what seems like hours coming to her home being put in the jacket again and floated in my new tank I'm free! "Now what are we going to name him?" My owner asks sitting down next to her father.

"Well what do you have in mind?"

"Well there's Akira. Or Arashi for Storm."

They like it. "What's his name again? Arashu?"

My owner scrunchs up her face. Is that a human flare? "How about we name him Akira instead?"

Everyone agree's. She smiles and stands up pointing at my tank. "From here on out you are AKIRA!"

Akira....I stil like that name a lot. It's my name now. I'm no longer Squirt or runt or anything like that. I'm Akira!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ahhhhh i see that this betta is related to ur actual betta :] a.k.a your signature hahaha XD more! i love this story :]


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Very cleaver


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks. Here's a bit more:

///////////////////////////

They're doing something on the television. Wait what is that? "It's Wermers Syndrome." My owner said looking up from her strange device to glance at me. She smiled and I tried waving at her a little. Swimming around my tank is a lot of fun. It's so big! There's this huge statue and a real plant! The soft fake plant is nice too! When I was finally released I made a dive for it so I knew it was nice. I swam up to take a breath of air as I swam back down to explore once again. Hey! I can see something.

MORE BETTA FISH!? I flared and attacked them but they didn't do nothing. "He's so insane." I hear my owner sigh and laugh. I glance up and swim away embarressed. 

Everything is quiet. My owner's mom walks in and sits down near my tank. She called me beautiful. I like her a lot. Excited I swam straight for her. Maybe I could get a treat!

SMACK!
"OW!" A bubble blows out as I cringe and stare at what I hit. A plastic stick? "Did he just hit his head?"

My owner leans towards my tank watching me as I flare at the plastic stick and swim away. Stupid stick!

Laughter. "Akira's so silly!" Em' or Emily says from her place infront of the TV. "Now how to diagnose this kid...."

I wonder what she means by that. My owner keeps glancing up at me and even speaks to me quietly. She calls me a Ninja Fish and says I keep giving her heart attacks. What? I like exploring!

"So is this all he's gonna do? He's a lot healthier then the last two." The last...Two? I gulp but shake the thought out. My owner would never hurt me. I hope.

"Yeah he's really active and healthy. They weren't." My owner sounds sad as she looks to the floor. They must have meant a lot to her. Or maybe she raised them and they didn't make it.

Either way I hope it wasn't painful. "He's a dork-fish though." HEY! I take offense to that! She of course doesn't notice my anger. I flare at her before hiding again. Crazy owner! I am not a dork-fish. I'm a Crowntail.

Although she tries to feed me I prefer to let it soak for awhile before eating it. Makes it more fun because they get all frustraited. It's funny.

So far I love my new home. It's so nice and warm. Much nicer then that dumb cup.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

*Claps hands*


----------

